# Standard poodle in Canada



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome!

There's a Breeder List I'm compiling located here. It's a long way from complete and will probably be a permanent pursuit, but should help to get you started. 









🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩


GEOGRAPHICAL BREEDERS LIST AND ADDITIONAL RESOURCES PLEASE READ THIS FIRST What this list is NOT: This list is not an endorsement of any breeder by Poodle Forum This list is not a list to just go buy from without doing more investigation This list is not comprehensive What this list IS: This...




www.poodleforum.com





Look over the Resources section for minimum health testing criteria then below the US state listings (look over the border states too) the International listings starts. The Poodle Clubs and multi source listings are worth looking thru also. Poodles aren't really bred for specific agility talent. Some breeders prefer participating in performance sports to prove their dogs, but temperament is always important to any conscientious breeder. 

Our newer members are reporting very long wait lists for many of the quality breeders litters, some well into next year. 

Don't be disheartened, and definitely don't settle .


----------



## Jenna2020 (Jul 28, 2020)

Thank you for the replies. Wondering if anyone has heard of these breeders? Khalsa poodles. Ashmore standard poodles. Thanks


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

I have not heard of these two breeders, but I looked at them and I would stay away from the first one, not sure about the second one yet.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Fenris-wolf said:


> I have not heard of these two breeders, but I looked at them and I would stay away from the first one, not sure about the second one yet.


Why do you say that, Fenris? I'm not seeing any major red flags (with albeit just a _very_ quick peek at their website).


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Why do you say that, Fenris? I'm not seeing any major red flags (with albeit just a _very_ quick peek at their website).


I saw a review. I will pm it to you.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Fenris-wolf said:


> I saw a review. I will pm it to you.


Thanks! I just PMed you, too, about something entirely unrelated.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Thanks for the link, Fenris.  

I think part of doing our research on a breeder includes reading reviews, but also keeping in mind that there are two sides (or more!!) to every story. 

If a review concerns a potential buyer, but everything else looks good, it's worth bringing the review up with the breeder to see what they have to say. Transparency and easy communication are important to me, so how he or she handles challenging questions would tell me a lot.


----------



## Jenna2020 (Jul 28, 2020)

Thanks for the information. Never using a breeder before this is a bit overwhelming to me.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Jenna2020 said:


> Thanks for the information. Never using a breeder before this is a bit overwhelming to me.


I felt the same way, and I wish I'd found Poodle Forum sooner! My search would have gone much differently. 

Just from spending time here, I've managed to build a breeder dream list for my imaginary future dog(s).

Keep asking questions and using the search bar. Even if members don't have personal experience with a specific breeder, there is so much general knowledge on this forum, and a variety of helpful perspectives. 

It's such a great resource.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Jenna2020 said:


> Thanks for the information. Never using a breeder before this is a bit overwhelming to me.


Looking for a quality, conscientious breeder can seem daunting. Once you know what to look for and what to ask, it becomes much easier. 
I'm going to drop in my personal checklist for a breeder. just to give you an in-one-place set of criteria.

My criteria need not be yours but I think it's important for a potential poodle owner to understand why these criteria are important in choosing a conscientious breeder and to get a wellbred puppy to share life with for many years to come.

My Personal Breeder Requirements

My ideal breeder is someone who is doing this because they love the breed. They want to see each new generation born at least as good as the previous, ideally better. They provide for every dog in their care as if that dog is their own. They will be there for the new family, and stand behind that pup for it's lifetime, rain or shine, with or without a contract. They will know the standards and pedigrees of their chosen breed, health and genetic diversity of their lines, and breed to better them. They will know of the latest studies in health standards for their chosen breed and variety.
They will have as many questions for me as I do for them. They invest in their dogs. They don't expect the dogs to support them.

Breeding Program 
! to maintain, improve, strengthen the breed
by breeding to standard, for health and genetic diversity,
and will prove their dogs meet these standards by showing or competing
or by breeding from titled parents. It's not the title, but what it shows
! focus is on quality, never quantity
! they do not cross breed
! they limit breeding to one to two breeds
! they limit breeding to only a few litters per year *

Breeding Parents
! registry information available
AKC Registry Lookup

 Dog Search
! not too old or young for breeding
! not overbred
see Asking questions from a breeder
and Frequency of Breeding a Bitch
! genetic health testing done appropriate to breed and variety
! other health testing by exam such as annual eye, hips, patellas
! results of testing on own website, OFA site or testing lab
see Health Related Publications - Versatility In Poodles, Inc.
and OFA Lookup https://www.ofa.org/look-up-a-dog

Living Conditions
! in home with family
! breeder allows, even encourages home visits

Puppies
! routine and urgent vet care, immunizations, dewormings
! socialization
! first groomings
! registry papers
! they will not require spay/neuter before physical maturity
! health "guarantee" generally favors the breeder, not the buyer.
health guarantee is no replacement for health testing of dam and sire.
beginning housetraining is a bonus
temperament testing is helpful

Advertising
! individual website to detail history of breeder, goals for their program
! information on dams, sires, puppies
! no trend pricing for color, gender or size,
! no marketing gimmick terms like "teacup" "royal"

! Anything not found on the website should be provided by breeder before buying.

* Many people prefer small scale breeders because they feel the puppies will have better socialization and it's very unlikely to be a puppy mill-like operation.
This doesn't mean that larger scale breeders can't do things right. The breeder of record may not be hands on with every pup or poodle on the place but they should make sure that all the quality of life and attention are paid to all their dogs. 

If a breeder wants me to believe that they believe in their dogs, they won't stop the investment when it comes time to find the new families. If they want to cut costs by using free advertising sites like craigslist or listing on retail marketplaces like puppyspot or puppyfind, or other classified ad sites such as newspapers, I wonder what else they've cut costs on.

Contact a few breeders to introduce yourself. Even if they don't have or don't offer what you're looking for, it can be a close knit community. They may know where to refer you.

Happy Puppy Hunting!


----------

